

Show HN: Dog Time – New Tab Video Chrome Extension - ahimmelstoss
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dog-time/ipankfhoddgigbfcolfkfoelafapfhpo

======
ahimmelstoss
Dog Time gives an amusing and playful dog video with each new tab load, along
with some helpful information.

